# اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الفاكهة المفضلة عندك .......................



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يبدو هذا الاختبار طريفا ومسليا.... إلا أنه يستطيع ان يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... 
ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة

اما اذا كنت تفضل اكثر من فاكهه واحدة فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى 
التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار

اختار ,,خلال دقيقة واحدة ,,,الفاكهه التى تفضلها

العنب ... التفاح ... الفراولة ... البطيخ ... التمر الكمثرى ... 
البرتقال ... الموزالنتــــائج

العنــــــــــــــــــــب
اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك 
تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية 
العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة

اكشف عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض 

التفـــــــــــــــــــــاحاذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس 
الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة
قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد




الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك 
بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك الاخرى



البطيــــــــــــــــــخ
اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع 
اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء 
اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها 
حاضر لديك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــة

قليل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة 



التمـــــــــــــــــر

اذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك 
وإذا كنت سيدة فانت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين 
خارج المنزل حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك 
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة

تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا الا يشعرك هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟ اذا فلا 
تتردد واطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين ************************

الكمثــــــــــــــــرى 

اذا اخترت الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم يستمع 
ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من الاخرين الا 
جوانبهم الايجابية

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة

التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان ان يتحول الى وهم


البرتقـــــــــــــــــــال

اذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة ,انت كثير 
الانتقاد؟؟ نعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة 
الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة

حاول ان تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية حتى لا تتهم 
بانك صائدة العيوب فقط



المــــــــــــــــــوز 

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين 
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة تميل 
الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير 
السليم

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة

اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة 
بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك​*

*كل واحد يكتب نوع الفاكهة المفضلة لنشوف شو هي شخصيته ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*


			البطيــــــــــــــــــخ
اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع 
اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء 
اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها 
حاضر لديك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده حبيبى وخصوصا وهو ساقع وفى عز الحر بقى ياااالهوتى هههههه

ثانكس يا رانا على المعلومة اللى اول مرة اعرفها عن نفسى دى ههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			المــــــــــــــــــوز 

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين 
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة تميل 
الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير 
السليم

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة

اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة 
بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بعشقة بس تصدقى فعلا يامرمر اول مرة اعرف الكلام ده عن نفسى 

 بس مرسية يارانا عرفتينى حاجة جديدة مستخبية ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك 
بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك الاخرى

​



ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا رنا 

مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بس دول شوية الفاكة اللى عندك بس اية الفاكة كتير فى السوق لا انا مش هاخد من عندك بقة هاخد من برة ههههههههههههههههمتشكرين يا با شا بس فعلا حاولى تجيبى انواع فاكهة تانية لان ولا واحدة انا بحبها بجد


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *​
> ده حبيبى وخصوصا وهو ساقع وفى عز الحر بقى ياااالهوتى هههههه
> 
> ثانكس يا رانا على المعلومة اللى اول مرة اعرفها عن نفسى دى ههه*​



*اهلا يا مرمر نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بعشقة بس تصدقى فعلا يامرمر اول مرة اعرف الكلام ده عن نفسى
> 
> بس مرسية يارانا عرفتينى حاجة جديدة مستخبية ​*



*شكرا يا انجي يا قمر على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
> بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك
> ...





*اي شو هاد يا كوكو انت بتحب الفراولة متلي
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> بس دول شوية الفاكة اللى عندك بس اية الفاكة كتير فى السوق لا انا مش هاخد من عندك بقة هاخد من برة ههههههههههههههههمتشكرين يا با شا بس فعلا حاولى تجيبى انواع فاكهة تانية لان ولا واحدة انا بحبها بجد



*طيب يا قمر المرة الجاية بجيب فاكهة اكتر 
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## fns (18 نوفمبر 2008)

البطيــــــــــــــــــخ
اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع
اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء
اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها
حاضر لديك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــة

قليل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة 

مشكورة رانا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك 
بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك الاخرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا فيا كل ده ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​ ​


----------



## Ferrari (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه ميرسي يا رانا على الموضوع بس حقيقى انا كنت عايز اعمل للموضوع كله اقتباس

لانى بأكل جميع انواع الفاكهة والفاكهة كلها مفضلة عندى هههههههه

ميرسي تانى والرب يبارك اعمالِك

​


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههه ميرسي يا رانا على الموضوع بس حقيقى انا كنت عايز اعمل للموضوع كله اقتباس
> 
> لانى بأكل جميع انواع الفاكهة والفاكهة كلها مفضلة عندى هههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك وكويس انك بتحب كل الانواع 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
> بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك
الرب يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> البطيــــــــــــــــــخ
> اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع
> اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء
> اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها
> ...




*شكرا عالمرور الرب يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> 
> التفـــــــــــــــــــــاحاذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس
> الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة
> ...


*




مرسي ليكي رااانا علي موضوعك الجميل

ومرسي علي النصيحه الجميله​​*


----------



## سيزار (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الله انا بحب الجوافا قوى مش موجوده ليه لسه اونها مجاشى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي ليكي رااانا علي موضوعك الجميل
> 
> ومرسي علي النصيحه الجميله​*


*
شكرا يا مايكل نوررررررررررررررت الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> الله انا بحب الجوافا قوى مش موجوده ليه لسه اونها مجاشى هههههههههههههههه



*خلص يا سيزارالمرة الجاية بجبلك جوافة
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> العنــــــــــــــــــــب
> اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك
> تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية
> العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك



شكرااااااااااااا اخت راااااااااااااانا 
على الموضوع الجميل سلام المسيح

​


----------



## rana1981 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا اخت راااااااااااااانا
> على الموضوع الجميل سلام المسيح
> 
> ​



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
نوررررررررررررت​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> البطيــــــــــــــــــخ
> اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع
> اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء
> اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها
> ...


*طلعت بطيخه قرعه المرة دى*
*مش انا خالص*​*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*التفـــــــــــــــــــــاح اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس 
الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة
قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد​*
*ميرسى يا رانا يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل ده ​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *طلعت بطيخه قرعه المرة دى*
> *مش انا خالص*​*ههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههه شكرا على مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *التفـــــــــــــــــــــاح اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس
> الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة
> 
> نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك نوررررتي​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا rana
على الموضوع الجميل والشيق
وعلى فكرة لا تستهوينى انواع الفاكهة
لانى اتزوق القليل منها جميعا فلا فرق عندى بينهم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

التفـــــــــــــــــــــاحاذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس 
الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة

نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة
قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد

ميرسي يا رنا على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> العنــــــــــــــــــــب
> اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك
> تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية
> العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك
> ...


*ميرررسى يا رانا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> التفـــــــــــــــــــــاحاذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس
> الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة
> 
> ...


بس فين المانجو انا بحبها كتير بس دورت عليها وملقتهاش هههههههههههههه
ثانكس على الموضوع اللذيذ ده​


----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا rana
> على الموضوع الجميل والشيق
> وعلى فكرة لا تستهوينى انواع الفاكهة
> لانى اتزوق القليل منها جميعا فلا فرق عندى بينهم
> ودمتى بود​



*شكرا يا وليم 
يسعدني مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> التفـــــــــــــــــــــاحاذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس
> الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة
> 
> نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا رانا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا يا دونا على مرورك الكريم 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بس فين المانجو انا بحبها كتير بس دورت عليها وملقتهاش هههههههههههههه
> ثانكس على الموضوع اللذيذ ده​


*
المرة الجاية بجبلك مانجو
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

*هذا الاختبار طريفا ومسليا .......إلا أنه يستطيع ان يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة




اما اذا كنت تفضل اكثر من فاكهه واحدة 
فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار


اختار ,,خلال دقيقة واحدة ,,,الفاكهه التى تفضلها



العنب *التمر
*التفاح *الكمثرى
*الفراولة *البرتقال 
*البطيخ *الموز 






النتــــائج



العنــــــــــــــــــــــب

اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 
وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك 


نصيــــــــــــحة 
اكشف عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض 




التفـــــــاح 


اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 


نصيـــــــــــــــــحة 

قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 


الفراولــــــــــة 


اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل 
احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 


نصيحــــــــــة
قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
الاخرى 



البطيـــــــــــــــخ 

اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص 
الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت 
اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 


نصيحــــــــــــة

قلل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة 


التمـــــــــــــــر

اذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك 
وإذا كنت سيدة فانت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل 
حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك 
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك 



نصيحـــــــــــة

تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا الا يشعرك 
هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فلا تتردد واطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين 


الكمثـــــــــرى


اخترت الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم 
يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من 
الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية 

نصيحــــــــــة

التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان ان يتحول الى وهم


البرتقـــــــــال


اذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة ,انت كثير الانتقاد؟؟ 
نعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة 
خاصة لعيوب الاخرين 


نصيحـــــــــة


حاول ان تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية حتى لا تتهم بانك صائدة العيوب فقط 



المــــــــــــــــــوز

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين 
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة 
تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد 
على التأمل والتفكير السليم 


نصيحـــــــــــــة

اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك


اياكم حد يطلع كوكتيــــــــــــل*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

*
العنــــــــــــــــــــــب

اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 
وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك 

*osaa39
*
شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

المــــــــــــــــــوز

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين 
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة 
تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد 
على التأمل والتفكير السليم ​
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

شكرا اوسا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



كليمو قال:


> *
> العنــــــــــــــــــــــب
> 
> اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط
> ...



شكرا مستر كليمو فانت فى غاية النشاط فعلا مفيش موضوع باكتبة الا وانت بتنورنى فية ربنا يخليك للمنتدى ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> المــــــــــــــــــوز
> 
> اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين
> الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة
> ...



*ميرسى للملكة العراقية والموز دليل على خفة الدم بس متكتريش منة علشان الرجيم ونظرا للازمة العالمية*


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اوسا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​



*دانتا الى جميل وموضوعاتك جميلة ولذيذة
ميرسى لمرورك اللطيف*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

موضوع جميل جدا يا فندم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على موضوعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فندم
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك 
بس انت يافندم ماخترتش انت شبعان والا اية
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقف معكم لان لو على الاقل لو واحد عرف معلومة فى الرب كل اسبوع عن طريق خدمتكم يبقى شوف ربنا هيبارككم قد اية*


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



> البطيـــــــــــــــخ
> 
> اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص
> الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت
> اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك



مرسي ليك كتير اوسا علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

*الفراولــــــــــة 


اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل 
احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 


نصيحــــــــــة
قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
الاخرى*​*
مرسي يا osaa 
حلو الموضوع​*


----------



## osaa39 (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ليك كتير اوسا علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى على ردك
وربنا يبارك فيك صفة النشاط ويجعلها للخير دائما*


----------



## osaa39 (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



red rose88 قال:


> *الفراولــــــــــة
> 
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
> ...



*يابختك ياعم عربية احدث طراز وحديقة اللهم لا حسد
ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*

أحب التفاح ...ميرسي فعلا" أنا هيك ...شكرا"..كثير


----------



## osaa39 (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من فاكهتك*



joyful song قال:


> أحب التفاح ...ميرسي فعلا" أنا هيك ...شكرا"..كثير



*الغالى يحب الغالى
نولرتى الموضوع بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

> *المــــــــــــــــــوز *
> 
> * اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين *
> * الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة تميل *
> ...



*ميرسي رنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي رنا*​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يونيو 2010)

_طب انا بحب كل الفواكهة شخصينى اية بقى ؟؟ هههههه

ميرسى رنا يا قمر على الموضوع ربنا يباركك يا عسل​_


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _طب انا بحب كل الفواكهة شخصينى اية بقى ؟؟ هههههه
> 
> ميرسى رنا يا قمر على الموضوع ربنا يباركك يا عسل​_



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

_الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك 
بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك الاخرى

_​




_ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا رنا 

ميرسى على الموضوع 
_ ​


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
> بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل احاطة نفسك
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

